# DHEAS



## aliced

Hello,
The clinic I use has recommended that I research 
Dheas. I am unsure exactly what it is or how it helps with ttc.
Anybody got any ideas or experience of using it?
Alice x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hi Aliced, I used DHEA on my last cycle. The clinic told me it can increase the quality/quantity of the embryos. I was taking 25mg of the micronized one 3 times a day, I got from biovea.com.
I don't know whether it worked or not as I didn't have another cycle to compare it to. I'm not taking it on this cycle as the clinic I'm at now doesn't recommend it, I was glad to stop it too as it made my skin awful. 
Best of luck. X


----------



## aliced

Thank you Jam&cream, I will order some.
Alice x


----------

